

Can Twitter sentiment predict Bitcoin exchange performance? - collenjones
http://www.bitwren.com
I am scraping data from BTC China (CNY converted to USD), Bitstamp and MtGox, the top three Bitcoin exchanges making up roughly 80% of all bitcoin traffic, to see if Twitter bitcoin sentiment can predict market movement.&lt;p&gt;Comparing Bitstamp versus BTC China suggests significant arbitrage opportunities.
======
officialjunk
to me it looks like bitcoin buy price is predicting twitter sentiment...

